# Stink Bug



## Donde (Oct 7, 2020)

Family: Pentatomidae


----------



## Space Face (Oct 7, 2020)

Great looking bug, well taken.


----------



## davholla (Oct 9, 2020)

Very nice, I guess that is on a white wall?


----------



## Donde (Oct 9, 2020)

Whitish ceramic tile floor.


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 9, 2020)

We have alot of these lately


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 10, 2020)

Cool looking bug.


----------

